# Dave Wilson's in the Booth tonite



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ABKC president, Dave Wilson, will be in the Booth tomorrow night with Bully the Kid to address some major issues going on in the Bully World. It has become plagued with fake leaders, people who lack knowledge and/or experience, talk show hosts who speak on everything except dogs, and popular/hype breeders. All of these faces for the breed yet they know nothing about the breed. These individuals have a following, which has sent the breed into a downward spiral. Many people have fought to gain respect for the American Bully and it is being thrown out the window by those who thrive on drama and validation from their following. People call American Bully owners thugs and gangsters, which is reinforcing this stereotype due to some of these fake leaders. Tune in tomorrow night at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST to hear Dave Wilson's take on these issues. You don't want to miss this show! If you have comment or a question please call in to speak with the host @ (646) 727-3340. Make sure to press "1." Chat will open at 9:45.
The Bully Booth 07/03 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

what a great show, a lot of truth was said, a lot of things said needed to be said. i usually cant tolerate the majority of bully owners but that Bully the Kid definitely has his head on straight. its great that he acknowledges the difference between game and show lines too.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank god. I absolutely HATE what some people have done to the Bully bloodline. Wilson should have opened the ABKC right when the bloodline began so no BYBs can take advantage of the Razors Edge bloodline name and the american bully by breeding whatever they want into them and calling them American Bullies. THAT'S WHY THE AMERICAN BULLY HAS NO REAL FACE TO THE BREED, and that is also exactly why the american bully has 0 respect, due to the wide variances of fake bloodlines and mixing in all these other breeds into the mix.


----------

